# FAVORITE LITERATURE OR MOVIE QUOTES



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

If you watch Bill O'Reilly (OK...I admit it! I'm a fan!) he occasionally does the "Best" and "Worst" lists.

Recently he highlighted HIS all-time favorite quotes from movies and literature. It's really interesting to hear people's responses (and to do a little psychoanalysis!).

Keeping in mind that MY favorite movie quote will probably meet with eye-rolls or :suspicious: hmmmmmm's, here goes:

Favorite ALL-TIME movie quote is from an obscure movie with Michael Keaton, "Johnny Dangerously"...*"THIS IS FARGIN' WAR!"*

Literature: A Tale of Two Cities: *"It was the best of times and it was the worst of times..."*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If you'll extend that to any favorite quotes, here's mine:

*If you can keep your head when all about you are losing theirs, maybe you haven't heard the news."*


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

OMG - How Funny - I use a line from Johnny Dangerously all the time - refering to certain folks as "you fargin bastages!" But my favorite Movie line is "A dingo ate my baby" and I actually have my license plate read Dingo8!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love--- "is this Heaven? No, it's Iowa!" from field of dreams. 

and oldy but goodies 

"Of all the gin joints in all the world and she walks into mine!" Bogie, casablanca.

"Klatu Verata Nicto" the day the earth stood still


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Not my favorite movie, but one of my favorite movie quotes:

"Do or do not. There is no try." Yoda 

I'll have to think on my favorite literature quotes!


----------

